# Qatar Visa Required



## nsahmed (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello
I work and live in Dubai and looking to fly out to Doha next week for a job interview. I am a Pakistani national and i require a visa to travel to Doha, and the company cannot help at this point due to internal reasons. can anyone help me with this please? how do i go about this?
Thanks
N


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

nsahmed said:


> Hello
> I work and live in Dubai and looking to fly out to Doha next week for a job interview. I am a Pakistani national and i require a visa to travel to Doha, and the company cannot help at this point due to internal reasons. can anyone help me with this please? how do i go about this?
> Thanks
> N


As a GCC resident (assuming you have a resident visa for Dubai), I think you are allowed visa on arrival.


----------



## nsahmed (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks for your reply. yes i did come across that information but they have a list of 188 occupations who can get the on arrival visa - im not one of them unfortunately


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

FYI: unfortunately, Qatar does not issue work permits for certain passport holders. Pakistan, Sudan... being a few of them. As for visit visa - you would have to go to the Qatar embassy and enquire/apply.


----------

